# Rewiring powered sub



## apu330 (Nov 20, 2008)

Hey guys, just a little problem here. I've got a powered sub that came as a combo made by Samsung. It was given to me and i've been trying to figure it out. Problem: the person who gave it to me does not have the head unit for this combination, it requires a 13 prong cable to plug in the sub and surround speakers. I've opened the back up in the hopes of simply cutting a wire from the inside and connecting a preamp wire from my Sony reciever. I think i just need to splice the preamp out line into SW(subwoofer) and A_ground on the circuit board plugin, turn it on and works right?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A picture with better focus would be useful, hard to know what you're pointing at there.


----------



## apu330 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry for the bad pics. I've tried several light sources and angles, but no better pics. here is another, almost as bad. On the outside of the connector are labels organized thus:

CLK
DATA
CS
D_Gnd
A_Gnd
SW
R_L
F_L
A_Gnd
C
R_R
F_R

There is also a thirteenth black wire at the end that has no label. Ground?


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

apu330 said:


> Hey guys, just a little problem here. I've got a powered sub that came as a combo made by Samsung. It was given to me and i've been trying to figure it out. Problem: the person who gave it to me does not have the head unit for this combination, it requires a 13 prong cable to plug in the sub and surround speakers. I've opened the back up in the hopes of simply cutting a wire from the inside and connecting a preamp wire from my Sony reciever. I think i just need to splice the preamp out line into SW(subwoofer) and A_ground on the circuit board plugin, turn it on and works right?


Hello, there! I guess I'm a bit confused as to your purpose here. You have this subwoofer, and you are wanting to connect it to your home receiver. Is that correct? Is the problem the type of connection?

Also, are there other speaker connections on the subwoofer to go to like satellite speakers? Do you have those speakers, and are you going to use them?

You mention the 13 prong cable. Are you saying that is the output that is supposed to go to the receiver, so you're not sure which wires to connect? What do you mean by head unit?

Sorry for all my dumb questions . I'm just trying to get my finger around your setup.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ohh... and welcome to the TSG forum!


----------



## apu330 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry,
Yes the problem is the type of connection. The original setup had the receiver (or head unit) with a 13 prong plug going to the sub. The sub has the amp for all of the speakers. The speakers connect to the sub box via these telephone jack style plugs that then go the the surround speakers which connect via the screw in two wire connectors that all speakers used to come with. The original receiver did not come in the package that i got from a friend. I have the old surround speakers wired into my new 5.1 receiver. The problem I face now is that the sub will not accept any signal except from the 13 prong input plug (i do not have a 13 prong receiver). I have opened the back of the sub and found the circuit board that you see in the preceding pics. There is a plug going to the speaker itself (sub) that you can see in the first pic to the left and above the connections that i am pointing to. I suppose i could simply connect the speaker to the sub out lines from my receiver but with this line being a preamp line, this will succeed in little performance (if any at all). I would like to "trick" the amp into thinking that the signal coming into the circuit board is indeed coming from the aforementioned 13 plug receptacle. Does this describe my situation adequately?


----------



## apu330 (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry, i acquired absolutely no wiring with this system.


----------



## Drabdr (Nov 26, 2007)

Ok.... albeit every so flawed, here's my thought process on this, 

The "old" receiver sent wires for every speaker to the subwoofer. I'm guessing that is what the R-L, F-L, R-R, F-R connector are for. Maybe..... the SW is the positive for the subwoofer, and maybe C is the common for all the speakers.

So to me... the trick is to figure out which two connectors provide the signal to the subwoofer. Then, you can connect up to that. 

Your "new" receiver outputs the signal to the subwoofer most probably at a limited range. Say your new receiver allows signals from 10-100 Mhz to go through; hopefully that will match up to your subwoofer. Part of that board in the subwoofer may be a crossover network limiting the frequency also. Just saying, hopefully through all that you're not losing any band due to mismatch of the crossovers and speaker capability. If you could find the ranges of the speaker points from the "old" receiver (or the subwoofer), I believe those range adjustments can be modified in the "new" receiver.

Another dumb question of mine... I assumed you already scoured the net and could not find anything?


----------

